# Classic Warbirds No 6



## lindsay (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone know where i can get a copy of Classic Warbirds No 6? (Ventura Publications) I'm interested in the stories on the RAAF Green Ghost Beaufighters and RNZAF Corsairs. Any copy would do, New, Used, even e-book. Hope you can help! Cheers!!
regards
Lindsay


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 14, 2011)

From Google:

Aviation Book Series - Classic Warbirds

and from Amazon:

Amazon.com: Beaufighters, Corsairs (Classic Warbirds) (Classic Warbirds) (9780958359450): Malcolm Laird: Books


Looks like its a hard one to get ahold of, you might also check your local used book store.


----------



## lindsay (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanx for the links mate, but i think i've tried everything. No one seems to have a copy. Must be quite rare. I'll just have to keep looking, surely a copy will pop up somewhere! Cheers!!
Lindsay


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 15, 2011)

No problem, happy hunting!


----------

